# Batman strikes terror...in school kids



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2007-02-14-17-19-12


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I gotta go to that school, go inside and yell "Batman!" and see all heck break loose! Lol.


----------

